# "Unable to Start Application"



## RandyPan (Dec 26, 2012)

"The selected application could not be started.  Please Try Again."

My Kindle is stuck on this message; I can't do anything with it, and I've tried everything I've found online.  How do I fix this?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

What type of Kindle? I can only guess that it's one of the Fire models, but please give more details.

What were you doing when this message appeared?

Have you tried restarting?


----------



## RandyPan (Dec 26, 2012)

It's a Kindle Touch, I was listening to an mp3, and yes, I did try restarting it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had that message on my Kindle Touch.  Usually I've gotten it after I've connected it via USB and move some book files in and out of the documents folder.  But restarting it has always fixed it.

Betsy


----------



## RandyPan (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, it didn't work for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, I was thinking out loud while I tried to recall what worked. Usually I would get the message and the action I was trying to do would crash, but I could still access the menus and everything. So you can't get to anything other than the message? It sounds like its time for a call to Kindle Customer Service: Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.

Betsy


----------

